# Another cottage, Tannadice, Scotland, July'08



## spacepunk (Jul 18, 2008)

I seem to keep finding these abandoned cottages. This one was just of the A90 near Tannadice and looks like it might be up for re-development.Visited with Smellycat.




















































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 19, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> I seem to keep finding these abandoned cottages.



I know that feeling, although not quite so much as yourself.  Lovely stonework and it's nice to see that someone wants to keep Scotland tidy!  Nice find, SP.


----------

